# Executioners or Zilla's?



## newtobrute

I am torn between 27" Executioners and 27" Zilla's. They will be mounted on a '11 BF750 that is currently stock except for the MIMB snorks. 

I found the Zilla's mounted on SS212 ITP's for $750 shipped and the 27" Executioners mounted on same rims for $690. 

They will be used about 65% trail and 35% mud. I do plan on getting a RDC 2" lift shortly along with exhaust, dynatek CDI and some new clutch springs. 

Any opinions on which tire to get or if the prices sound about right?


----------



## Polaris425

That's a tough call really. Both are great tires (I've only run zilla's but...). What would sell me would be the weight on the zilla's . Much lighter. They ride smooth, handle well. But I hear a lot of good things about the Exe's too, like good tread wear. If you were more mud I'd say Exe's, but since you say you are more trail, I might stick with the Zilla's.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I have never had either of the tires you are asking about. That said, Executioner's all the way. You might find yourself in need of a more agressive tire if you go with the zilla's. They are a good tire, from my friends experience, they trail ride good, work decent in the sand on creeks, but if you get into some good mud, they lack the traction you'd get with the Executioners. Plus the Executioners make your bike look tough.


----------



## newtobrute

If I got the executioners, would the maroon/almond still be a good choice for pri/sec springs?


----------



## Polaris425

For 27's yeah I think that will be just fine. I ran the 27" zilla's on my brute w/ a maroon & black, black is pretty much a stock secondary spring from EPI and it did just fine. Video's to prove... lol So if you go zilla's you wouldnt HAVE to change secondary. But w/ the Exe's I might & you have the 2 you need already picked out so..


----------



## newtobrute

Prices sound about right? They are for tires already mounted with shipping included.


----------



## Polaris425

I dunno. Where did you get that Price? check with www.mudthrowers.com and see if theirs is lower.


----------



## newtobrute

Zilla's were from Ebay and Executioners were from Rocky Mountain ATV. Mud-throwers were more expensive, about $110 on the Executioners and $75 on the Zillas, i checked there first.


----------



## Polaris425

You are aware that their price INCLUDES shipping though right? It seems strange that Rocky Mt Can beat MT's prices... That's the first I've heard of something like that.


----------



## newtobrute

Yes, I knew it included shipping, but so did the other prices I found. I checked MudThrowers first due to the feedback that I had read about from other threads on this site. I just double checked again, RockyMount was $691 with wheels shipped to my door, MT was $809ish.


----------



## goose750

executioners all the way . they will out last zillas 3 to 1 and they mud just as good . they are a little heavier but i have them on a 750 brute with maroon primary and a dark green secondary . it is what ever you want but for the toughness of these tires the eexecutioners were my choice.


----------



## Polaris425

Ah ok. Well Def. get the best deal you can!


----------



## newtobrute

Off the top of anyone's head, will the 27x10 Front or 27x12 rears need spacers?


----------



## Polaris425

No. Especially not on after-market rims. Even on stock rims they would be ok.


----------



## newtobrute

ok thanks, I appreciate the input:bigok:


----------



## gpinjason

I have the executioners on my wife's Kodiak... They run a little shorter than the Zillas, and are really rough on the hardpack... But run great in the mud... They are also pretty heavy for a 27.. 

And I bet you mudthrowers would match the price on them... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevzr2

gpinjason said:


> I have the executioners on my wife's Kodiak... They run a little shorter than the Zillas, and are really rough on the hardpack... But run great in the mud... They are also pretty heavy for a 27..
> 
> And I bet you mudthrowers would match the price on them...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow and i thought my 27 zillas ran short, if the exec's are shorrter yet, wow!


----------



## INSTITCHEZ

I put 27x10 executioners on the front and 27x12 on the back of my 08 brute and needed spacers. I also run a 2" high lifter lift kit though. Love the Exes man!


----------



## bama450

I had 27x12 executioners front and back, and i was not satisfied with them, they did "ok" in mud, but in a sandy creek they sucked, if you spun them in the sand they would dig down fast. I hated them for it. Check out some of my vids on my youtube channel, u will see. They did shake alot on hardpack. I am now trying 28" 589s s/w combo, i wanted to go with zillas tho, but they don't get a shipment from maxxis till first of august, i couldn't wait that long. But i've read alot of good about 589s and zillas, they say u can get 3-5000 miles on 589s, not sure about zillas, but i definately want to try them. but being i had the executioners, i have to say no, i do not recommend them, i hated them, i was always getting outdone. But i'm gonna see how the 589s do this weekend, can't wait


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i like the zillas but Ive never had the ex's, the zillas to great just about everywhere and still ride good thats why i like them


----------

